# Got a couple of questions (weight gaining - protein shakes perhaps?)



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi there folks,

I've been suffering from a thyroid disease for around two years now which prevented any weight gain. As a result, my doctor stopped my medication for a couple of months hoping that I will gain some weight during that period, unfortunately that never happened even though I ate as much as five times a day. He also said that since my blood results were good, I will no longer require the medication (or at least until the next blood test which will be done in six months time). However he told me that my symptoms, and according to the blood test results, I might be having a microcytic anemia which really scared the hell out of me.

Anyway, I've decided to start on protein shakes or something similar that will indeed make me gain some weight but I am not really aware of the facts surrounding the whole experience and have a couple of questions like: what type of protein shake to get?, any recommended brands?, where can I get them from?, when do you take them?, are there any side effects? Thought it would be helpful if I include some relevant details since I've seen that other people do... Age: 18, Height 175cm, Weight: 50kg

I am not really on about body building and such, just want to safely gain some weight (to be around 65/70kg) and will hopefully visit the gym few times a week since I don't want to keep it purely as fat. And that's about it really, can't think of anything else that I wanted to ask...

Thanks in advance. I really hope I didn't go overboard by writing all this but just want to be clear and safe about everything.


----------



## scruffy (Mar 1, 2005)

What's your diet like to begin with? are you eating enough ?


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

buy a mass gainer shake or start making yourself smoothies with whole milk peanut butter olive oil and oats in, drink these on top of all your regular food, if u hit the gym a few times a week u will gain some decent muscle while your at it too, good luck


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

Yeah, protein alone won't really help with weight gain. There's not enough calories in it.

You need to increase your protein, carbs and fat aswell.

Mass gainer shakes are handy, you can either buy them, or make your own (see post above me)

Good luck.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

scruffy said:


> What's your diet like to begin with? are you eating enough ?


I actually think that I have a decent diet, the only problem though is that I don't really eat much meat because I don't like it. I only eat chicken but not that often to be honest.

Also, a mate told me to get whey protein which I have already (haven't received it yet though). Here is the one that I've got: http://www.myprotein.com/sports-nutrition/essential-whey-60/10530747.html Do you think it's a good choice since I got absolutely no experience in buying stuff like this? He also told me I should consume it three times a day right after my meals.

And cheers for the replys!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

If you want to gain weight you need to eat above your caloire maintenace (caloire maintenace is how many calories you need a day to stay the same weight) I'm not sure what it would be for yourself, but depending on your level of activity, an 18 year old healthy male would generally be= Bodyweight(lbs)x14. e.g. 110lbs x 14= 1540

1lb of weight is 3500kcals, so if you eat 500kcals above your maintenance for 7 days you'll gain a pound.

It's not an exact science as everyones metabolism is different, I'd start on 2000kcals a day and see how much weight you gain in a week, then adjust according to the scales and what you see in the mirror.

Good luck :thumbup1:


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your situation mate, but if it's now down to you and getting the kcals in, get eating more of everything. I recall wendler saying have 3 scoops of whey(60g pro), in a pint of milk with a large spoon of peanut butter after every meal(up to three times daily). That would bump things a bit.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi. Thanks for the replys, really appreciated!

Don't know why my replys don't appear though, I've replied at least twice to this thread...

EDIT: Any recommendations on what protein to get? A friend recommended me this one: http://www.myprotein.com/sports-nutrition/essential-whey-60/10530747.html since it was a good one for putting on weight?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

I use bbw performance mass and performance protein also home made flapjacks atm.

Make my flapjacks like this:

350g rolled oats

75g golden syrup

75g honey

200g flora.

This comes to about 2800calories, I cut it into 6 once cooked and cooled abit, I have 2 of them plus 1 serving of performance protein in 300ml blue top milk for breakfast and before bed.

2flapjacks 900cals + protein shake 360cals= 1250 cals, so x2 ed is 2500,

2scoops of bbw mass + 500ml blue top milk= 900cals x2 ed 1800cals

So a total of 4300cals just from 3-4 pints and 4 flapjacks, there before main meal.

Nuts+seeds 600-700cal per 2 handfuls (100g servings)


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi. Thanks for the replys, really appreciated.

A friend of mine recommended me a whey protein but every time I try to post the link and ask if it's a good one, the post just doesn't appear. Also, it turns out that I cannot send private messages so how am I supposed to ask for an opinion?

EDIT: I've just figured it out haha, I'll just give the name and hope someone will look it up and tell me what he thinks. It's Essential Whey 60 from MYPROTEIN.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

cgospodinov said:


> Hi. Thanks for the replys, really appreciated.
> 
> A friend of mine recommended me a whey protein but every time I try to post the link and ask if it's a good one, the post just doesn't appear. Also, it turns out that I cannot send private messages so how am I supposed to ask for an opinion?
> 
> EDIT: I've just figured it out haha, I'll just give the name and hope someone will look it up and tell me what he thinks. It's Essential Whey 60 from MYPROTEIN.


Just look at the nutritional values on the website to see what meets your needs, whey 80 has more protein content than Whey 60


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

And personal preference, I would go with 'the protein works' over MP, slightly more expensive but much better service


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

robdobbie said:


> Just look at the nutritional values on the website to see what meets your needs, whey 80 has more protein content than Whey 60


Nutritional Information

Per 30g:

Energy: 123 kcal

Energy: 514 KJ

Protein: 18.2g

Carbohydrate: 9g

Fat: 1.1g

That is the nutrition information, it looks decent to me since I'm only trying to gain weight right now. I'm only concerned about the quality since it isn't an expensive product.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

cgospodinov said:


> Nutritional Information
> 
> Per 30g:
> 
> ...


To gain weight you need calories, also the quality of the protein isn't the most expensive or the best looking packaging, whey protein is whey protein which ever brand you chose its the same.

You need to work out how many calories your eating per day atm and increase it weekly till you start to gaoin weight, protein is for muscle repair, carbs for energy, fat for energy and hormones but you need to be eating more than your body is buring off. Its not just about high protein. High protein intake won't gain you a pound unless your in a calorie surplus cause by all 3 macros. Prot/carbs/fat.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Also tbh dude you shouldnt need to buy your own protein supps, as your under weight due to medical reasons your doc should supply you with ensure drinks which are weight gain shakes if you ask about them. My mate had a few feet of intestine removed and lost weight, he get 60 ensure drinks every 3 weeks, there £3-5 each to buy in the shops.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

stone14 said:


> Also tbh dude you shouldnt need to buy your own protein supps, as your under weight due to medical reasons your doc should supply you with ensure drinks which are weight gain shakes if you ask about them. My mate had a few feet of intestine removed and lost weight, he get 60 ensure drinks every 3 weeks, there £3-5 each to buy in the shops.


Thanks for the reply! I've just created a diet now and it comes up to about 3000kcal which is fine I suppose. Also, my doctor is an idiot to be honest... When I went to see him couple of months ago, I told him that I have stayed at that weight and height for few years now and he replied, don't worry, I stopped growing when I was 14. After that I told him that it might be due to a poor diet since I don't really eat a lot of meat and he said, that's alright, I am vegetarian myself lol... That is what prompt me to take action myself.

But yeah, thanks for the advice!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

cgospodinov said:


> Thanks for the reply! I've just created a diet now and it comes up to about 3000kcal which is fine I suppose. Also, my doctor is an idiot to be honest... When I went to see him couple of months ago, I told him that I have stayed at that weight and height for few years now and he replied, don't worry, I stopped growing when I was 14. After that I told him that it might be due to a poor diet since I don't really eat a lot of meat and he said, that's alright, I am vegetarian myself lol... That is what prompt me to take action myself.
> 
> But yeah, thanks for the advice!


3000kcals is a lot for someone weighing 50kgs, the most I'd start with is 2500 and up it the week after if you don't gain anything (which you will)


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

cgospodinov said:


> Thanks for the reply! I've just created a diet now and it comes up to about 3000kcal which is fine I suppose. Also, my doctor is an idiot to be honest... When I went to see him couple of months ago, I told him that I have stayed at that weight and height for few years now and he replied, don't worry, I stopped growing when I was 14. After that I told him that it might be due to a poor diet since I don't really eat a lot of meat and he said, that's alright, I am vegetarian myself lol... That is what prompt me to take action myself.
> 
> But yeah, thanks for the advice!


is this the first time you've worked out what your daily ckals are, did you know what they were when you were "eating up to 5 times a day", depending on what you was eating you might be surprised about what your daily ckal intake was, for example a tin of soup is about 90 ckals, about the same as 1 chocolate biscuit.

as someone said for your weight 3000 ckals is probaly a bit too much, 2.5k will probably be easier to get used to, a weight gainer will help get the extra cals in if you're struggling with the food intake, there's loads of good ones out there tbh, there's a ton of threads on here suggesting decent ones just search the forum and swerve the mickey mouse argos ones full of sugar or ridiculousley over priced holland and barrett bollox

gl mate


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

If it was me if I could eat 3000cals I'd eat 3000cals, you need to get to a healthy weight even if you gain abit fat you need. And your doc does sound like a pr**k tbh I'd go see a diferent one there's a difrence between having a poor diet and being a vegetarian and the fact he stopped growing at 14 means fuk all, you are are own person your not him. The docs should have a chart on the weight range you should be in, and if your below and have been for years then imo they should help you out.

50kg is about 7.5stone, I'm a few inches taller than you and almost x2 your bodyweigh, will probably be over x2 your bw by summer


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

YAY! Just began my 3rd week of dieting and it turns out that I have gained around 5 pounds. I was initially aiming for a pound each week but since I can eat the 3500 calories with no problem, didn't see any reason why I shouldn't.

Cheers for the advice lads!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

cgospodinov said:


> YAY! Just began my 3rd week of dieting and it turns out that I have gained around 5 pounds. I was initially aiming for a pound each week but since I can eat the 3500 calories with no problem, didn't see any reason why I shouldn't.
> 
> Cheers for the advice lads!


Good for mate, keep it up :bounce:


----------

